# Hallo ja sam novi



## Deny (Jan 27, 2010)

Ja sam nakon dugo vremena uspio da pronadjem vasu web, stranicu i radujem se tome inace sam porijeklom Croate koji Ã…Â¾ivi u Austriji, mnogo prije sam cuo o ovj zajednici ali nikada nisam uspio ni skim da stupim u kontakt. Budite ponosni i ja sam ponosan na sve vas Hvala !!!!


----------

